# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مفهوم کلاستر چیست؟و اینکه دیتابیس روی کلاستر برود یعنی چه؟

## mhaghp

می خواستم مفهوم کلاستر را بدانم و اینکه آیا دیتابیس روی کلاستر برود دسترسی به جدول های دیتابیس محدود می شود؟

----------

